# pressure stat and brew temp on a cherub.



## James Cox (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi does anyone know how to tweak the pressure stat up on a cherub.

I see a very small inner screw and a massive outer screw.

Also what's the ideal brew temperature? Max on mine is 77c direct from the brew head. Should it be hotter?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

